# 

## 177

,   !!!
   ?      ,   :         45 .  (),  ,       50 . ,      . :          50 .  ().      ,   1  + 1,        ,  .           120  ,           .    4    25%,        30    .
      (%)     !!!
  ,  " "

----------


## Ringo

> ,   !!!
>    ?      ,   :         45 .  (),  ,       50 . ,      . :          50 .  ().      ,   1  + 1,        ,  .           120  ,           .    4    25%,        30    .
>       (%)     !!!
>   ,  " "


  .    .   -     ,   ,    .           ,       . ...

PS    ?

----------


## 177

BACK AWEY SL ()

----------


## Ringo

> BACK AWEY SL ()


   ...

----------

> ,   !!!
>    ?      ,   :         45 .  (),  ,       50 . ,      . :          50 .  ().      ,   1  + 1,        ,  .           120  ,           .    4    25%,        30    .
>       (%)     !!!
>   ,  " "


       ,       ...

----------


## 177



----------


## Ringo

> ,       ...


   ...

----------


## sema

*177*,

----------

,       (  70%  80%).     LTV    - 50%, -  .        : ,   .          .

     (         ),           ,        .  ,     1:10        100%  .

  ,        .  ,    .

----------


## D-M

"poklep.ru"    ,    .      .

http://poklep.ru/viewforum.php?id=23

----------

-  "BAKEWELL TRADER Ltd".       458     100 . .  .        -     .     ,   -   , .. ,  ,  .         ?       -     ?

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 


 .

----------

> **,  .


        -     ?      -     100 . ..,  -    ,  ?          ?  ?

----------


## Demin

**, 


> -


  ?    -   -     ?

  -     ?

----------

-  .
         .   -    4,5       ,   -         .        ..      ..

----------


## Demin

**,   ?   .
   :
http://dom.bankir.ru/showthread.php?t=32903

----------

> -     ?      -     100 . ..,  -    ,  ?          ?  ?


  .   "",   "".     ,       , "."      ,   "." 100.,       ,        . ""      ,      ,   ,

----------

?      ?

----------


## Ringo

> ?      ?


      .    .

----------

- " "))))

----------


## Crescat

!  !??
  !!  !   ,   .   :       , - .    ,  .   ,  ,  ,     ..     (  ),  ,  , -     () .   20%,    .   ,       ,    .   .            ()      ,           .       .                /.       .   ?  ?    ?  .!

----------


## Demin

-    ?

----------

> **,   ?    -   -     ?
> 
>   -     ?


     ,    3-     ,           .            .        ....                  .   ....     !!!

----------



----------

,    500  $  ,    ,       ,     ..   !!    .    ,     ,    . bmars@bk/ru

----------



----------


## opthelp

.
+7 495 663-72-30

----------

.   bmars@bk.ru          !       ,   ,       ..

----------


## bg.mt760

.
 .. "" - LTV - 100%.
 2% ,  5  10 .
  50  .

----------


## Ringo

> .
>  .. "" - LTV - 100%.
>  2% ,  5  10 .
>   50  .


   ?    7-   ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bg.mt760

-  .    :Big Grin: 
   , ,  ....
       .
   7-      .
,       -  ,  ,    .

----------


## Ringo

> -  .   
>    , ,  ....
>        .
>    7-      .
> ,       -  ,  ,    .


         " "  :Redface:   ?       .     ,     .

----------

,        .        ,  ()      .    ,    ,        ?    -   . -

----------


## Ringo

> ,        .        ,  ()      .    ,    ,        ?    -   . -


.  ,  , , 100 () %.    ,  .     .

PS ,      .  ,   .

----------

,     .     ,     .

----------


## Ringo

> ,     .     ,     .


       ,          .

 , .       .

----------


## maks-info

!     ,    .    ..

----------


## Ringo

> !     ,    .    ..


. ,   .    .  .

----------

> ,        .        ,  ()      .    ,    ,        ?    -   . -


 ,    ,            ,            ,                                             BG .       (  )          (    )            760             .

----------


## Ringo

**,   . ,         .   ,  .

----------

,    ?    ,        ...   ,   ?!     ?

----------


## Demin

> ,   ?!     ?


  .

----------


## Kenn

> -  .   
>    , ,  ....
>        .
>    7-      .
> ,       -  ,  ,    .





  ,            . 
   ? 
  70%-100%       14-40  .  ,     .
   -  50%

----------


## Kenn

> -  .   
>    , ,  ....
>        .
>    7-      .
> ,       -  ,  ,    .



  ,            . 
   ? 
  70%-100%       14-40  .  ,     .
   -  50%

----------


## Ringo

> ,            . 
>    ? 
>   70%-100%       14-40  .  ,     .
>    -  50%


?    ? - ,      ?
 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Kenn

> ?    ? - ,      ?


   . .   760
  ,  ?

----------


## Ringo

> . .   760
>   ,  ?


     .    , ?   ,     ?   -,  ?

----------


## Demin

> 760


 ...

----------


## Kenn

.    , ?   ,     ?   -,  ? 


              .
     . 
 ?

----------


## Ringo

> .
>      . 
>  ?


      - ,    .  ,     . 

     . -    ?   ?

   ,          ?

----------


## Demin

> .


     .     ?

----------


## Ringo

> .     ?


    ...     "- " ...

----------


## Demin

> ...


 , ...  :Smilie:    ...

----------


## Kenn

- ,    .  ,     .

     . -    ?   ?

   ,          ? 



  .  .   ( )    .      .      .       .   . 
         ,     ,               760, (   ) . 

* :       .* 
                 .
    ,    ,   ,         . 
                  ,       ,        -    
 !

----------


## Kenn

> ...     "- " ...


   .          .  ,      .

----------


## Ringo

> .          .  ,      .


      ,    ?    ?

   ,        ;   ;     ;    ...    ,       .

  -    ,     .     "".

----------


## gun74



----------


## 30

> ,    ,            ,            ,                                             BG .       (  )          (    )            760             .


   ????     ,   ,    . Ÿ    ,      ,     ,   ,    .             ,

----------


## Demin

.
http://www.gazeta.ru/financial/2012/09/07/4757873.shtml

----------


## Chubaka

.           "  "     .    ,   .      100.

----------


## Vitaly 1305

.   .  ,   (HSBC),       :      90  %.  ?     ()    - !     ?

----------


## felix7878

.      BG   : 1   . 100  . 2.                        . 3.         21 ,               25 ?     ,   ? .

----------


## felix7878

.      BG  HSBC/.  -      %.  760/799   SBL/C   102/23-  ,  .

----------


## Demin

> ,   ?


 .



> 


,    ,   .

----------


## felix7878

> .
> 
> ,    ,   .



   .        , .         NSBC ,       .
 ,     ,        . ,  ,  21    ,      25,     BG?

----------


## Demin

> ,  ,  21    ,      25,     BG?


    .  -  .

----------


## felix7878

> .  -  .



   . ,    ,  .     "",  ( ),-     +  ,    ,"         ,              . ""

----------


## Demin

> 


      ,  ,        . , ,    (    )     .       .

----------


## felix7878

,    .  ,  .

----------


## felix7878

,      ...  (   - HSBC  -  )      .     ..        ,  .          DVP,  .     .,-     ?          .

----------


## Demin

> ?


  ,  .   ,  .    .    ,      "__ ".

----------


## felix7878

.  .

----------


## Neo 78

!
      .   "International ABU Development Foundation"          URDG 758.    1         .       ,  , ! 
 !

----------


## Demin

> 1         .


     ,   ?

----------

> !
>       .   "International ABU Development Foundation"          URDG 758.    1         .       ,  , ! 
>  !


      .
 -   .

----------


## _

International ABU Development Foundation.   -    -       .
International ABU Development Foundation -  -    ?

----------


## Alexandr19

> 


  .
               .
                     .
         ?

----------


## Julian13

ABU DEVLP FOUNDATION?

----------


## Julian13

.  ?

----------


## Julian13

?     ?

----------


## Julian13

? ABU DEV. FOUNDATION?

----------


## Alexandr19

.
  ..    .
     .

----------


## Julian13

. 
 BG  SBLC  . 
    ,  . 



> .
>   ..    .
>      .

----------


## Alexandr19

""

----------


## Alexandr19

.

----------


## Julian13

,  .      .  ,         :Wink:

----------


## Julian13

> .

----------

!

   ,  .         10   2,5 %  International ABU Development Foundation. ,   ..     TSESNABANK/   ?????   ?

----------

!!      ,     -?    ?

----------

?
!

----------


## Julian13

!
            ,   .
    .

----------


## Julian13

?   ?

----------


## alex_st

!
       ABU.
      ?
  ?

----------


## alex_st

?

----------


## AlexSib

**,     .       ?     ?    .

----------


## alex_st

!
        ,       ,   ....    ...       .....

----------


## AlexSib

!    !     ,     ,          .     .

----------


## alex_st

> !    !     ,     ,          .     .


         ,    .
   ,     .    ,      . 
        ,    .

----------

"  ",      .
   ,      ,   ,  .   !  !

----------


## _

*alex_st*,     2015 .   International ABU Development Foundation,  ,   " ".
   "        ,       ,   ....    ...       ....."  "   ,     .    ,      . 
        ,    ."
 ?
http://www.proximainform.net/archive/6/1858/

----------

))))
      )))

----------

,    ,         -         ,   "".                 .

----------


## id331078870



----------


## .

*id331078870*,

----------

> !  !??
>   !!  !   ,   .   :       , - .    ,  .   ,  ,  ,     ..     (  ),  ,  , -     () .   20%,    .   ,       ,    .   .            ()      ,           .       .                /.       .   ?  ?    ?  .!


     ,  ,   ,          , ,

----------

